# steht unten, ist keine hausuafgabe denn die aufgabe wurde bereits besprochn jedoch keine ml bekommen



## FantastischMan (30. Jun 2021)

wie ist da die lösung ?


----------



## Thallius (30. Jun 2021)

42


----------



## FantastischMan (30. Jun 2021)

Hhahahaah


----------



## mihe7 (3. Jul 2021)

Was sind denn die Segmente qi,qj und qj,qk, wenn vorher von drei Punkten pi, pj, pk die Rede ist?


----------



## White_Fox (3. Jul 2021)

Was soll man eigentlich von jemandem halten, der anstelle eines Screenshots den Bildschirm mit dem Handy abfotographiert?


----------



## mihe7 (3. Jul 2021)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> den Bildschirm


den verstaubten Bildschirm.


----------



## kneitzel (3. Jul 2021)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Was soll man eigentlich von jemandem halten, der anstelle eines Screenshots den Bildschirm mit dem Handy abfotographiert?


Ach menno - jetzt hatte ich darauf antworten wollen, in dem ich in Fett da drunter geschrieben habe: "Wieso? Ist das kein übliches Vorgehen?", Vorschau angemacht, mit dem Handy fotografiert und wollte nur das Bild posten ...

Er lädt das Bild hoch und dann kommt direkt: "Oops! Wir sind auf einige Probleme gestoßen."

Ist das Bild evtl. in zu hoher Auflösung oder so? Aber so wichtig ist mir so ein Spaß dann doch nicht, dass ich da noch mehr dran rum probiere


----------



## mihe7 (3. Jul 2021)

@kneitzel da gibts einen Kurs: Bildschirmfotos für Anfänger.


----------



## kneitzel (3. Jul 2021)

Es geht hier um moderne Hightech: Smartphones. Steinzeit-Technik beherrsche ich auch, aber ich wollte neueste Hightech nutzen .... 

Edit: Mein Enkel kommt nach dem Kindergarten bei mit vorbei und der will es mir dann zeigen, wie das mit dem Smartphone funktionieren würde ...

*scnr*


----------



## mihe7 (3. Jul 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Mein Enkel kommt nach dem Kindergarten bei mit vorbei und der will es mir dann zeigen, wie das mit dem Smartphone funktionieren würde ...


Gut, wenn man den Dozenten im Hause hat.


----------

